# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Zwei geister...

## Erwin

Heute habe ich eine Geschichte auf Thai gelesen, wo es um den Geisterglauben der Thais geht. Da kamen zwei Geister vor, Phi Grahang (ผีกระหัง) und Phi Grasöh (ผีกระสือ). Ich habe mal im thailändischen Wikipedia nachgelesen und fand einiges, das Euch möglicherweise auch interessiert. Falls Ihr das nicht alles schon wisst…

Also nach dem Glauben vieler Thais -auch heute noch- ist Phi Grahang ein männlicher Geist, Phi Grasöh das weibliche Gegenstück.

Sie haben keine Flügel, können also eigentlich nicht fliegen. Dennoch fliegen sie in der Nacht umher. Wie das möglich ist? Nun, binden sich große flache Korbschalen an die Beine, und benutzen sie dann als Flügel.  Da die Beine als solche dann zum Gehen nicht mehr funktionsfähig sind, befestigen sie noch an jeder Seite ein Pistill (Stößel eines Mörsers), die beiden Stößel diesen dann als Beine…

Die beiden Geister fliegen nachts umher, auf der Suche nach Nahrung. Als Nahrung dient ihnen „alles was sehr schmutzig ist“.  

Auf vielen Abbildungen, die im Internet zu finden sind, sind die „Anhängsel“ etwas anders dargestellt, nämlich die Korbschalen an den Armen, die Pistille (ohne ersichtliche Funktion)  zwischen den Beinen. Ich füge mal ein Beispiel hinzu (das Bild ist leider unscharf, aber das Wesentlich erkennt man):
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Die Bewohner des Dorfes wo meine Frau wohnt, erzählen, dass der Phi Grahang ein männlicher Geist ist, der sich mit nacktem Oberkörper zeigt.
Bekleidet mit einem Lendenschurz und Flügeln aus Reiskörben an den Armen. Er fliegt durch die Nacht und wird gerne von Blut angelockt.

Der weibliche Phi Grasüü, wird von ebenfalls von Blut und dem stinkendem Geruch ranzigem Essens angelockt. Eine gebährende Frau lockt diesen Geist durch ihr Blut an. Deshalb wird als Schutz die geweihte, weiße Schnur (saai sin) um diesen Raum gespannt, damit der Geist nicht in die Mutter oder das Baby eindringen kann. 



So soll der Phi Grasüü angeblich aussehen. Ein weiblicher Kopf einer schönen Frau und unter dem Hals gleich die Inneren Organe.

----------


## Erwin

Interessante Ergänzung! Danke. Das hatte ich so noch nie gehört.#

Erwin

----------

